# Solar panel kit for shed/greenhouse



## jowwy (5 Feb 2022)

Just got myself a 100w solar panel, 20a controller and leisure battery for running lights etc etc down the shed/greenhouse.

anyone use solar for this purpose and can show or talk me through your set-up???


----------



## Landsurfer (5 Feb 2022)

100w solar panel, 20a controller and leisure battery .!!!...
Huge carbon footprint, how many years of use will it take to break even... carbon neutral ?
All made in China i suppose .. with power from thermal coal fired power stations ...
The essential rare earths mined from the Congo by 5-8 year old children or slave labour within China .....
But .. hey it’s Green ....

Only joking ... 

Seriously ... only joking ....


----------



## midlife (5 Feb 2022)

Don't lots of motor homes use this kit? Maybe have a mooch around their sites?


----------



## Ridgeway (5 Feb 2022)

midlife said:


> Don't lots of motor homes use this kit? Maybe have a mooch around their sites?



Yes that similar to the set up on our camper, 2 x 125w panels and an MPPT controller.

It’s pretty plug and play although make sure you’ve sized the cables correctly.


----------



## jowwy (5 Feb 2022)

shep said:


> Not on the shed but on my camper, as you 100w flexi panel and controller.
> 
> Rigid panels are better value apparently so if yours is this type probably better, get some airflow underneath.
> 
> What would you like to know specifically?


Ive got the flexi panel for now, so i can remove it easy in bad weather……

tell me everything you know


----------



## jowwy (5 Feb 2022)

Ridgeway said:


> Yes that similar to the set up on our camper, 2 x 125w panels and an MPPT controller.
> 
> It’s pretty plug and play although make sure you’ve sized the cables correctly.


Sized the cables??? Tell me more


----------



## Ridgeway (5 Feb 2022)

4mm as minimum (PV to controller) but the general logic says go as big as you can fit into the terminals.

Ideally then 6mm from controller to battery. And avoid too long a cable run.


----------



## jowwy (5 Feb 2022)

Ridgeway said:


> 4mm as minimum (PV to controller) but the general logic says go as big as you can fit into the terminals.
> 
> Ideally then 6mm from controller to battery. And avoid too long a cable run.


Cabling is all uncluded in the package


----------



## jowwy (5 Feb 2022)

shep said:


> To be honest, fook all!
> 
> My controller is a 'dual ' one so can be set to charge both 'starter ' battery or 'leisure' battery in a % . You probably won't need this facility as you may only have 1 battery.
> 
> ...


Getting usb lights for now, straight from the controller, will then wire battery with inline fuse for added protection, will then run lights again through a small fuse box just in case and for added protection


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Feb 2022)

On my list of things to do. I have a spare battery and solar charge controller, plus lights, just need to get round to buying the solar panel.


----------



## jowwy (5 Feb 2022)

shep said:


> Sounds like a plan, 1 fuse should be adequate between panel and battery 10a, close to battery.
> 
> Then just wire anything else you want to the battery via a fuse box as you've suggested.
> 
> This time of year because the Sun is low I'm seeing around 21 v from the panel and 13ish in the battery.


Yup thats the plan…….might even try and run an auto watering system for the greenhouse with it.


----------



## jowwy (5 Feb 2022)

shep said:


> Sounds like a plan, 1 fuse should be adequate between panel and battery 10a, close to battery.
> 
> Then just wire anything else you want to the battery via a fuse box as you've suggested.
> 
> This time of year because the Sun is low I'm seeing around 21 v from the panel and 13ish in the battery.


Do you have an inverter fitted too???


----------



## Ridgeway (5 Feb 2022)

jowwy said:


> Do you have an inverter fitted too???



I would avoid an inverter if you can, pretty inefficient use of that harvested leccy. Try to find 12v devices where you can


----------



## jowwy (5 Feb 2022)

Ridgeway said:


> I would avoid an inverter if you can, pretty inefficient use of that harvested leccy. Try to find 12v devices where you can


The man cave has a tv and pc…….so i would want to run them off it


----------



## Ridgeway (5 Feb 2022)

230v from an inverter, powered by a single 100w panel in the UK, good luck 😉 

an inverter will chew up quite a bit of juice just converting to 230v. A decent pure sine wave inverter is that cheap if you want a reliable, long lasting and efficient unit, usually costing as much as the entire PV installation


----------



## KnittyNorah (6 Feb 2022)

I think you're pushing your luck, to say the least, to think of running a normal domestic TV from it! 
A few years ago I used a similar-sized set-up with a good deep-cycle battery to provide 12 v lighting in a remote stable block. It coped fine with lighting for a couple of hours at each end of the day and occasional use of a 12v kettle but I didn't trust it to reliably run the electric fence as well, and had that on its own system. I used to take the batteries home regularly in winter to give them a 'proper' charge unless we'd had a good run of bright sunny days. Of course the systems weren't as efficient as they've now become but even so a TV ...

If you have a laptop with a decent screen, why not charge that up at home and use it as a telly in the shed?


----------



## Broadside (6 Feb 2022)

There is some incredible knowledge on the VW Transporter forum. Start with this thread, it’s likely that most of your questions will be answered…

https://www.t6forum.com/threads/sol...lar-projects-how-we-done-it.16457/post-227233


----------



## jowwy (6 Feb 2022)

shep said:


> Surely it's easier to run mains power to a shed?


Its got mains power in there, i want to take it off mains power


----------



## jowwy (6 Feb 2022)

Broadside said:


> There is some incredible knowledge on the VW Transporter forum. Start with this thread, it’s likely that most of your questions will be answered…
> 
> https://www.t6forum.com/threads/sol...lar-projects-how-we-done-it.16457/post-227233


Some good info on there………


----------



## jowwy (6 Feb 2022)

shep said:


> Surely it's easier to run mains power to a shed?


What im trying to do as best i can is run my shed/greenhouse systems off grid…. Electric prices going through the roof etc etc, but if i can run some garden lights, small greenhouse heater and some other bits and bobs from solar and wind. I be a happy bunny.


----------



## Ridgeway (6 Feb 2022)

jowwy said:


> What im trying to do as best i can is run my shed/greenhouse systems off grid…for the cheapest way possible. Electric prices going through the roof etc etc, but if i can run some garden lights, small greenhouse heater and some other bits and bobs from solar and wind. I be a happy bunny.



“We’re gonna need a bigger solar panel” to quote a phrase. Plus about £1k of lithium batteries, a high end controller etc etc. 

Challenge one in the Uk is getting enough (and strong enough) sun light to harvest decent amounts, solution is usually more panels. Second challenge is where to store all that juice until you need it. 

Personally I’d focus on a few small draw 12v items and see where you go from there, you can always upgrade and adjust as you go. Cool project though and will be great to see some pics once it’s done


----------



## jowwy (6 Feb 2022)

Ridgeway said:


> “We’re gonna need a bigger solar panel” to quote a phrase. Plus about £1k of lithium batteries, a high end controller etc etc.
> 
> Challenge one in the Uk is getting enough (and strong enough) sun light to harvest decent amounts, solution is usually more panels. Second challenge is where to store all that juice until you need it.
> 
> Personally I’d focus on a few small draw 12v items and see where you go from there, you can always upgrade and adjust as you go. Cool project though and will be great to see some pics once it’s done


Totally agree…..but i am just starting small for now


----------



## jowwy (6 Feb 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> I think you're pushing your luck, to say the least, to think of running a normal domestic TV from it!
> A few years ago I used a similar-sized set-up with a good deep-cycle battery to provide 12 v lighting in a remote stable block. It coped fine with lighting for a couple of hours at each end of the day and occasional use of a 12v kettle but I didn't trust it to reliably run the electric fence as well, and had that on its own system. I used to take the batteries home regularly in winter to give them a 'proper' charge unless we'd had a good run of bright sunny days. Of course the systems weren't as efficient as they've now become but even so a TV ...
> 
> If you have a laptop with a decent screen, why not charge that up at home and use it as a telly in the shed?


I aint swapping a 48” lcd screen for a 14” laptop……..id rather keep it hooked upto the mains than do that.


----------



## jowwy (7 Feb 2022)

Rather than buying inverters, batteries, new controllers etc etc , i may invest in one of these all in one solutions, which can be charged by solar and the grid at the same time if needed and means i can still run 240v equipment and can use it for other things if need just by unplugging the solar panel


----------



## fossyant (7 Feb 2022)

jowwy said:


> Its got mains power in there, i want to take it off mains power



I'd use your battery/solar for lights in shed and garden lights, watering etc - leave the mains for PC/TV and your power tools !


----------



## jowwy (7 Feb 2022)

fossyant said:


> I'd use your battery/solar for lights in shed and garden lights, watering etc - leave the mains for PC/TV and your power tools !


yeh im ok with that fossy........


----------



## Milkfloat (7 Feb 2022)

Seems like a big investment for such a small payback when you already have mains power. How many tens or hundreds of years will it take to break even?


----------



## fossyant (7 Feb 2022)

jowwy said:


> yeh im ok with that fossy........



I think we're all thinking - 'how can I save more energy' with the price rises. We've replaced some G4 halogens to LED's as our final 'upgrades' (all other lights are LED) and I've insulated the hot tub more ! 

Now to hook the turbo trainer upto the grid ! 

PS auto-watering should be easy as many pond pumps are 12v. Our system has saved my bacon over the last 12 months as I'm not great at 'remembering'. Going to move the sprinklers this year to ensure more water falls where we need it.


----------



## jowwy (7 Feb 2022)

fossyant said:


> I think we're all thinking - 'how can I save more energy' with the price rises. We've replaced some G4 halogens to LED's as our final 'upgrades' (all other lights are LED) and I've insulated the hot tub more !
> 
> Now to hook the turbo trainer upto the grid !
> 
> PS auto-watering should be easy as many pond pumps are 12v. Our system has saved my bacon over the last 12 months as I'm not great at 'remembering'. Going to move the sprinklers this year to ensure more water falls where we need it.


its defo a saving energy project and the more in the cave/garden/greenhouse that i can move off grid the better.........im even think 12v smart tv, it will be a smaller screen, but then its outside, so dont really need a big screen in the garden.

Which is why im thinking of the power bank, rather than just a leisure battery, as i can move it around.


----------



## jowwy (7 Feb 2022)

Milkfloat said:


> Seems like a big investment for such a small payback when you already have mains power. How many tens or hundreds of years will it take to break even?


with the rate elec is increasing not long..........also i have the money to invest now and may not have in the future and as its my money and not yours, its not really any of your business.

if i wanted investment advice or money advice i wouldnt use the diy part of the forum.


----------



## jowwy (7 Feb 2022)

So i have just bought this power bank - which i think si a good investment as its portable power

166ah...which is way bigger than a leisure battery, has many outlets, built mppt technology and can be charged via solar. it gives me the USB outlets for the fans on the greenhouse, also gives me a 240v socket and many dc outlet sockets too.


----------



## jowwy (7 Feb 2022)

Lights sorted - got two of these coming. one will go in the potting side of the shed and the other will go in the bike/turbo side of the shed.

Splitting my 4mtr shed into two areas....one door opposite the greenhouse with 2.4mtrs x 1.5mtrs usable space. the other side of the man cave will be 2.4mtrs x 2.5mtrs for turbo training, pottering with the bikes etc etc with a double door entering from the front.

Will hook up the solar on the potting shed side and run the usb light through the wall to ensure i can use the light switch. May need a USB extension but got plenty of those in the house. Alo got a USB 3.0 High speed hub, so canfit multiple usb items to it, like fans, lights, chargers etc etc...

will then connect the 240v outlet to my soundbar to use spotify, amazon music off my phone when pottering around down there.


----------



## fossyant (7 Feb 2022)

Added bonus you can take the power bank camping !


----------



## Milkfloat (8 Feb 2022)

jowwy said:


> with the rate elec is increasing not long..........also i have the money to invest now and may not have in the future and as its my money and not yours, its not really any of your business.
> 
> if i wanted investment advice or money advice i wouldnt use the diy part of the forum.


You state that you are trying to do this for the cheapest way possible and ask for help on a public forum, I merely pointed out that what you are doing is not the cheapest way go. You then throw your toys out of your pram yet again, I am somewhat surprised that anybody replies to your threads at all.


----------



## jowwy (8 Feb 2022)

Milkfloat said:


> You state that you are trying to do this for the cheapest way possible and ask for help on a public forum, I merely pointed out that what you are doing is not the cheapest way go. You then throw your toys out of your pram yet again, I am somewhat surprised that anybody replies to your threads at all.


No you didnt say that at all………all you stated was how money hundreds of years would it cost to pay back

and at the moment its all cost less than £200, from solar panel, lights and power bank.

And no toys were thrown, i just stated i didnt need your investment advice, which i am quite within my rates to state and now your crying like a big baby, cause you didint like my reply. I also think you need to read through the post again…..i cant find anywhere that i stated i wanted to do it as cheap as possible and the original OP didnt ask for advice either. I just asked to show me what you got and talk me through your set-up.


----------



## jowwy (9 Feb 2022)

solar panel, leads and controller have now arrived, just waiting on the power bank and i may set it up on the weeknd if the weathers is ok


----------



## jowwy (9 Feb 2022)

So i have signed up as a member of the diy solar forum, lots of great info on there in set-ups, panels, inverters……..looks like a good project for me to work on through the year, while using the panel and power bank as i build a full set-up with batteries and pure sine inverters.


----------



## jowwy (16 Feb 2022)

So as well as the swaney power bank that i bought ready for the solar set-up. I'm also embarking on a proper 12v set-up for the man cave and then power bank can be used up on the deck for the tv in the summer months ( yes it will power the TV (only 48watts and sky Box, contrary to what people previously believed) connected to the flexi solar panel, to keep it topped up as i use it.

So far i have got

100w Renogy Solar Panel c/w cables and mc4 connectors
20a Renogy SCC with bluetooth
130ah sealed leisure battery
10 awg battery cable - with m8 ring connectors
2 x 20a surface mount breakers
100mtrs of 15amp 2 core cabling
5 switches
12v extractor fan 100mm
12v 24hr timer ( for the fan)
fuse box ( 6 outlets )
fuses
fork connectors

so during spring i will partition off the man cave into two sections as my previous plan and start things off and add stuff as i need.......i can even get a 12v smart tv 32" for the man cave too if needed.....


----------



## jowwy (28 Feb 2022)

will be making up a switch box to turn the lights on and off from the house when all the outside lights are run off the solar set-up. Will save from using household electric for the floodlights at night for when we let the dog out in the garden…….2 x 10w led floodlights are damn bright and run off a 12v set-up.


----------

